
For job-seeking developers, skills outweigh resume - spacemanspiffy
https://sdtimes.com/devexec/job-seeking-developers-skills-outweigh-resume/
======
sharemywin
it's funny in machine learning we train machines until they are proficient at
a task.

for people we assume you either got it or you don't

~~~
tenkabuto
For the first the burden of responsibility is with "us," but for the second
it's with "them."

